# New Brooks Brothers collegiate-inspired line coming soon (and available on Gilt Man this Monday 7/12



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks to be some interesting, but classic stuff possibly aimed at a younger crowd in terms of fit and all of that. I'm sort of getting a Take Ivy feel from the description and one picture I have seen. It'll be available in August, but Gilt Man will have it on their site starting this Monday. Plus, if you spend $150 or more, they'll give you a $30 site credit. If you don't have an account you can follow this link and get one:

https://www.gilt.com/invite/memphis88


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

It looks like Brooks has also put up a couple of items online for sale, which will be included in their collegiate collection ... once they announce it.









A lot of it is ... Gryphon themed?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gryffyndor! Seriously, though, those items are not awe inspiring.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Eh, I signed up and looked at it. It's okay... they seem to be trying too hard to be like Rugby though. I hope there are some cooler things once they actually launch AND NONE OF THAT STUPID BLACK FLEECE SIZING.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Uhh...anything else? I'd get a shirt, but it's got all that branding on it. I sold my Brooks Brothers T-shirts (at outrageous profit) because they had the lamb logo on the pocket. That and my general dislike of T-shirts.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

This is not good.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

Trip English said:


> This is not good.


The end is nigh... the end is nigh.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Eh, I signed up and looked at it. It's okay... they seem to be trying too hard to be like Rugby though. I hope there are some cooler things once they actually launch AND NONE OF THAT STUPID BLACK FLEECE SIZING.


Aiming for Rugby and missing. More like American Eagle 12 years ago.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> Uhh...anything else? I'd get a shirt, but it's got all that branding on it. I sold my Brooks Brothers T-shirts (at outrageous profit) because they had the lamb logo on the pocket. That and my general dislike of T-shirts.


While scanning the website some more after my initial post I found these items (see below) which I also suspect will be included into the new collegiate line. Yet, I don't feel as if these items are too different from Brooks usual offerings to become their own line (a la Black Fleece). To me it just seemed like a one off collection, kind of like the "Summer At The Cape" collection they had last season.

Nothing I found was very inspiring or overwhelming. This doesn't bode well for the collection. Maybe their regular F/W offerings will be better, or they are saving the good stuff for the official launch. Only one can hope.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Not as bad as I feared.

I expected flip-flops and dirty PJ's.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the Red and Blue striped sweater.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Not as bad as I feared.
> 
> I expected flip-flops and dirty PJ's.


The funny thing is that PJs & flip flops is how most college students dress while brands like Rugby which claim "collegiate style" as their inspiration are more often worn by fashionistas and fashionistos.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

The "collegiate style" claims are talking about the days of Take Ivy. Having actually seen more of the pieces from collection now, I am not impressed at all. They had an opportunity to draw in younger customers and it looks like they messed it up. Something needs to change at BB and quick.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

It looks like those pants shrank on the poor fellow. When I heard "Brooks Brothers" and Collegiate, I imagined affordable suits and some slim tailored dress shirts.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> The "collegiate style" claims are talking about the days of Take Ivy. Having actually seen more of the pieces from collection now, I am not impressed at all. They had an opportunity to draw in younger customers and it looks like they messed it up. Something needs to change at BB and quick.


Agreed. When historic brands attempt capsule collections and fail it's worse than doing nothing at all. They should just work on the quality and variety of the regular line and offer single special pieces rather than making their own version of LE Canvas or LL Bean Signature.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Agreed. When historic brands attempt capsule collections and fail it's worse than doing nothing at all. They should just work on the quality and variety of the regular line and offer single special pieces rather than making their own version of LE Canvas or LL Bean Signature.


LL Bean Signature ain't half bad:
















This Brooks stuff, OTOH, looks like they took their new kids' line and sized it up.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Oh, yeah - that sweater's a winner. 

I seem to recall some flap-pocket OCBDs in a BB F/W preview...don't recall whether it was this line or something else.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

The F/W 2010 LL Bean Signature offerings are pretty good. LAS over at https://sartoriallyinclined.blogspot.com/ has quite a few pictures of the collection. It's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey--did you just get $25 referral credit on Gilt for all the Ask Andy Guys who checked out the Brooks Brothers preview on Gilt through your link?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

dport86 said:


> hey--did you just get $25 referral credit on Gilt for all the Ask Andy Guys who checked out the Brooks Brothers preview on Gilt through your link?


This is not the first time someone has posted a referral link here. I don't know if it violates board rules _here_, but such links are a non-no on many others.



zarathustra said:


> The end is nigh... the end is nigh.


I agree that the collection is less than awe-inspiring, but the last time I heard that phrase was from a a guy who thought an inkblot mask and trench coat were fashionable.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Memphis88 said:


> The F/W 2010 LL Bean Signature offerings are pretty good.


Agreed - if you can look beyond the goofy model pictures, more than a couple of the new offerings look very good.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm afraid I'm nonplussed at the LLB Signature items. Maybe suspicious would be a better term. Even the items that look alright are bound to suffer from a sloppy fit or junkyard fabric. I'd like to believe it could be good, but I'm currently allied with Muffy on this issue.

One of the things I like about the old advertisements is announcements of the arrivals of special goods. Like madras for the summer or shetlands for the winter. It seems that the only brand that is successfully using this type of tempting advertisement is J.Crew. They're essentially a capsule within a capsule. They bring in limited offerings from storied brands, special collaborations, etc. but they don't develop a brand within a brand. I think it was much more interesting when Brooks, for example, brought out a small collection of Mad Men inspired selections than the idea of a capsule collection to ape another brand.

If I look at the current advertising scheme from Brooks and others it reads more like: "Spring is here! here are 268 different items you might want to wear!" It doesn't single out just a precious few as worthy of my interest. It lends credibility to the notion that there is just loads and loads of merchandise and you may as well wait for it to be chucked into the bargain bin. 

So it's not an issue of snatching higher prices or anything, but clearly brands want more opportunities to engage our interest beyond coming in to replace an item that's worn out. It would seem like it's a lot less expensive and a lot more nourishing to the brand to communicate something targeted and special than spamming us with hundreds of items and dozens of catalogs per season.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

dport86 said:


> hey--did you just get $25 referral credit on Gilt for all the Ask Andy Guys who checked out the Brooks Brothers preview on Gilt through your link?


Nope, the credit only comes if people actually buy something. More often than not people sign up and forget about it. It's a shame because a there's a lot of great stuff on there and if you sign up then you too can get credit from others making purchases after using your link to sign up. I have seen several people post their links before and I have also done it in the past. I've also seen people put their link in their signatures. Never heard from a mod, so I assume that it doesn't violate any rules. If it does I'll be glad to edit the post and take the link out.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Evidently, this is a collaboration with Gilt and not just a sale. I don't think this is a good move for Gilt, either. If the collection was stronger it'd be different, but with something this weak it makes both parties look bad.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

As far as I've checked, posting referral links doesn't violate any rules. Not sure why it's a no-no on other forums. It doesn't exactly hurt anyone.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Brooks just can't quite seem to get it right yet again. It's a testament to their heritage and charm that they've been able to shamble along this way for the past 20 years and still survive. I want to continue liking them, but it really makes me wince when I see their feeble, ill-conceived attempts at "reaching" a "hip" demographic.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They've tried doing it for more like 60 years now. Madras sport coats? Brooksgate? Even if their spin off lines fail, they can still fall back on their main line, which many people, and their offspring, will continue to wear for decades to come. I don't think BB is going away anytime soon.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Shirt RL Rugby is currently dumping for $29.95:









Exciting New Shirt from BB:









At least Brooks reversed the direction of the Gryphon.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Jovan said:


> As far as I've checked, posting referral links doesn't violate any rules. Not sure why it's a no-no on other forums. It doesn't exactly hurt anyone.


I think it mainly stems from spamming boards with such links. I know this was a huge problem with the "free ipod" referral links back a few years ago. A lot of boards just banned people posting them altogether. (Btw, Memphis88 hasn't done that, and I didn't mean to infer that he _did_)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The full view is open now.

blue/white uni-stripe with flap pocket (only s, m, l sizing) and the collar points look a bit short.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, the LLB sig fall stuff looks great, but I share in trip's skepticism about the construction.

Trip, you have some great thoughs on this type stuff, you should put them on your blog. 
I've noticed a number of the bloggers who report on this stuff just cut and paste from press releases, and are uninformed about much of what they post.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

bd79cc said:


> it really makes me wince when I see their feeble, ill-conceived attempts at "reaching" a "hip" demographic.


I want a Brooks that scowls at hip. That is its own hip. Style educates and elevates. A Brooks that doesn't chase the masses, but rather makes the masses chase it.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just looked at what all Gilt posted. The sweaters are actually appealing, though I'm a bit distrustful without first checking them out in person. An $80 cardigan is not making me jump to try something I've not yet seen in real life


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> I think it mainly stems from spamming boards with such links. I know this was a huge problem with the "free ipod" referral links back a few years ago. A lot of boards just banned people posting them altogether. (Btw, Memphis88 hasn't done that, and I didn't mean to infer that he _did_)


That is something totally different and obviously would be handled appropriately.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Wow, the LLB sig fall stuff looks great, but I share in trip's skepticism about the construction.
> 
> Trip, you have some great thoughs on this type stuff, you should put them on your blog.
> I've noticed a number of the bloggers who report on this stuff just cut and paste from press releases, and are uninformed about much of what they post.


I like reading what Trip has to say too, especially as he's much better dressed than me.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

Again it's the shrunk-not-to-fit look that looks like you just had a growth spurt but your folks didn't want to splurge on a new wardrobe so man up and wear what you have even if it's silly. Nothing collegiate about it -- growth spurts come in high school. Designers on . . . designer drugs? Brooks lost it long ago with its need to compete in the fashion market. Outside this forum and a handful of brands and stores here endorsed, it's all the skinny look that doesn't even look good on skinny men, as the power suit begat the anorexic one. Curious thing is that if you watch old movies, even the heavy-shouldered suits of the 40s and 50s look grand. But back then they had tailors, and Hollywood copped the best.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Slowly some more things are being added to the BB website. Some if it fairs slightly better then the Gilt offerings, but now but much.



















I also don't understand why Gilt is making you wait until August to get your goods when it seems according to the BB website alot of this stuff is in stock now and Gilt is supposed to be website for deals, but the prices are exactly the same as the BB website now. It all seems very strange to me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

efdll said:


> Again it's the shrunk-not-to-fit look that looks like you just had a growth spurt but your folks didn't want to splurge on a new wardrobe so man up and wear what you have even if it's silly. Nothing collegiate about it -- growth spurts come in high school.


 It's not that bad. Low rise maybe, but it actually looks fuller than the "Milano" fits Brooks has in its main line. Overall, however, I'm not impressed even if the sweaters are okay.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

DFPyne said:


> Slowly some more things are being added to the BB website. Some if it fairs slightly better then the Gilt offerings, but now but much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every once in a while they will have stuff that doesn't seem to be marked down at all. As far as this is concerned, I think that the answer can be found in the fact that it is a collaboration between the two and not like a typical Gilt sale. I wonder if they are keeping tabs on the online reaction to the line. I've yet to see positive reactions to it.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Those of you with an account should check out the sale entitled The Preppy Handbook. What the hell?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Even people who take the OPH seriously wouldn't be caught dead wearing that stuff.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the concept of a BB academic inspired line more than I like anything I've seen in way of implementation unfortunately. Perhaps the fall will bring better results.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Not that anyone here was probably planning on buying from Gilt, but y'all should know that Gilt only offers store credit on returns -- no refunds.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree with DCLawyer: The idea of a collegiate-inspired BB line is great. The execution, however, leaves lots to be desired. The stuff looks a bit like Rugby knock-offs. Here's to hoping the rest of the collection is far superior.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I am certainly looking forward to this! These look great.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Disappointed as a whole.

As others have mentioned, the idea is there; however, the execution is not.

Side note: Rugby offered 3 button OCBDs in gingham during their last sale... with a flap pocket.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Disappointed as a whole.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the idea is there; however, the execution is not.
> 
> Side note: Rugby offered 3 button OCBDs in gingham during their last sale... with a flap pocket.


 How was the collar? The only Rugby button down I have is lacking in that department


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I remember, perhaps 20 years or so back mol, when Brooks Brothers came out with many of their regular patterns i.e. uni striped shirts and traditional striped ties in an array of strange colors--mostly pastels--that looked like someone had hijacked their line and redone them with some of the stranger colors from a giant box of Crayolas. While variety can be a good thing--this was really hideous stuff. George Will even did an op/ed deploring what had happened to one of his most trusted traditional clothing stores. It was a short lived experiment and they survived because they still offered their staple items. I don't mind the experimentation as stores try to attract new and younger demos so long as they don't abandon their core identity and customer base the way Abercrombie & Fitch and Banana Republic, among others, has done. Brooks Brothers will never be the "cool" or "trendy" place for people in the age range the models for their collegiate line suggests. They'll get some frat guys like always...but they remain a hallmark for American businessmen, lawyers, professors, etc. Quality mid-upscale tasteful clothing one can depend on and respect while trends come and go.

Frankly, I would be interesting in seeing them offer a wider selection of traditional colors (in a variety of fits) in their must-iron Supima oxford cloth shirts for example. They would probably sell as many of those along with must iron chinos priced in the Advantage line...to men wanting to add to their wardrobe. Throw in a limited time offering of English Regimentals as well. 

Regardless of their side-tracking, as long as they keeping offering beefy ocbds, great fitting khakis, Alden LHS (and other classic shoes--especially in Genuine Shell Cordovan), and a good selection of quality Navy blazers and good looking gabs...they will be fine.











I would be interested to


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> The full view is open now.
> 
> blue/white uni-stripe with flap pocket (only s, m, l sizing) and the collar points look a bit short.


Do I have to sign up for Gilt in order to see the flap pocket shirt? I like the idea of a more fitted Press-style shirt. How much is this shirt?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Do I have to sign up for Gilt in order to see the flap pocket shirt? I like the idea of a more fitted Press-style shirt. How much is this shirt?


I loved the idea, but the collar is seriously lacking in the picture...I think...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The collars are too small for my tastes. I like Polo's 3" button downs, but those are pushing it.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> Do I have to sign up for Gilt in order to see the flap pocket shirt? I like the idea of a more fitted Press-style shirt. How much is this shirt?


Not sure, but it doesn't cost you anything to sign up and you don't get any emails unless you want them. The shirt is $80.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

randomdude said:


> I am certainly looking forward to this! These look great.


Ha well at least one person likes the stuff.


----------

